# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD AMS V0.0.9.17 mix update

## gsm_bouali

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.17 mix update*   *Latest Update :*    *- Alfa Romeo, 156 CD NSB, 7 643 313 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 932 GTA CD, 7 640 379 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 932 GTA Connect, 7 607 005 057 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 932 Japan CD, 7 640 372 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 932 Japan CD, 7 643 312 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 CC, 7 643 305 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 CD, 7 640 382 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 CD, 7 643 301 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 CD, 7 646 694 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 GTA JP **** CD, 7 643 304 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 GTA **** CD, 7 643 303 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937 JP CD, 7 643 302 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 937/947 GTA MP3 SB05, 7 646 357 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78209, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Fiat, CD423/64, 24c16 by VDO 
- Porsche, CDR21, BE-2260, 24c04 by Becker 
- Honda, CQ-EH1770AJ, 39100-TL0-G200, 24c64 by Matsu****a 
- Bentley, F7 Ice radio, PM1 121 70PC, 24c16 by Grundig 
- KDV-MP5343U, 24c04 by Kenwood 
- VW, Navigation, 7 612 001 192, 3B0 035 191A, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
- Chrysler, P04704354, 24c00 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P0470435-4, 24c00 by Alpine 
- Nissan, PP-2650P, CY-50D, 28185 MB40B, 93c46 (reverse) by Clarion 
- Alfa Romeo, RNS4, 7 607 271 022, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
- Travel Pilot DX-4, 7 607 271 020, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

